# can ANYONE help with bringing child on iec



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

Ive had a look on the Questionnaire for opening a mycic account. So on one part it asks will a spouse be accompanying you, I said no as my husband has gotten his own CAL. But on one part it asls do you want to apply for another family member. Do I apply for my child through this or do I say no and just put his name in on the imm family part. He is 9 and will be going to school while there. Ive heard so much different information and their website doesnt help. One place says he doesnt need to apply for a study visa and will just be issued at tje border as i will have a WHV. But on the questionnaire it asks if i want to apply for another member and an option for study comes up which also brings up his own imm form. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Excuse me but I'm somewhat confused.
Are you and husband coming to Canada separately? If not, why are you and child not on his application? You do know that if he has a pre-arranged job with a LMO arranged by an employer, he can obtain his TWP (Temporary Work Permit) at POE and you can obtain a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit) provided all three of you can fly in together. You can also obtain an education permit at that time.


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

Hi auld yin thank you for the reply. Myself and my husband have both applied for the IEC working holiday visa and have both gotten our conditional acceptance letters. My husband will be going over first to set up somewhere to live and schools etc. We are not going on an LMO


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Then you will need a Study Permit.


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

Documents for minor children – Study in Canada

Thanks auld yin. This says otherwise. So confusing.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

So go with the official publication. I suggest you carry a copy with you lest you run into difficulties while registering at a school.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You don't need a study permit to go to school, per say, but you need one to have the child have legal status in the country (otherwise, they could be deported). Your child may "accompany" you on an IEC visa but will only receive visitor status at point of entry and be bound to the terms of that visa. When entering the country with the children you have to prove you have the means to support them in the country.


----------



## Bonbondar (May 29, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You don't need a study permit to go to school, per say, but you need one to have the child have legal status in the country (otherwise, they could be deported). Your child may "accompany" you on an IEC visa but will only receive visitor status at point of entry and be bound to the terms of that visa. When entering the country with the children you have to prove you have the means to support them in the country.


Thank you Liam. Does this mean as visitor status he is only entitled to stay 6 months? If I apply for study permit from here it says he needs a letter of acceptance but we havent looked at schools yet as my husband wants to organise that when he gets there and we still dont know when we are going. I will have the appropriate amounts of money and my husband will also be working by the time we go over. Its so frustrating as I am getting conflicting info and also their website says I dont need one if he is a child of a parent who is legally entitled to work.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't confuse a work permit with IEC WHV, they are not the same thing and have different rules. I would suggest that last link you posted is missing a row in the table. Always follow the information directly relevant to your visa, as far as I am aware from IEC documentation, dependants 6 and over must have their own status (e.g. Study permit).


----------

